# DVD Ram und Backup



## melmager (9. Juni 2004)

Ich habe seit neustem ein LG 4082 DVD Schreiber im Einsatz
der auch DVD Ram kann und diese Medien setze ich auch für die Sicherung ein.

Ich sichere auch ein Verzeichnis von einem anderen Linuxserver. Dies Verzeichnis ist
mit NFS gemountet worden.
Bei grossen Dateien wird leider das ganze System blockiert. Nach Tante googel
ist das ein Problem, das bekannt ist bei NFS.
Leider habe ich noch keinen Hinweis gefunden wie gross die Datei sein kann damit es noch gut geht.

Hat dazu einer Hinweise ? Oder besser noch ne Abhilfe?

Die zweite merkwürdigkeit ist das formatieren der Medien.
Wenn ich ein nagelneues DVD Ram Medimum mit 
mke2fs -b 2048 /dev/dvdram 
formatiere bekomme ich anschliessend ab und zu Schreibfehler
Wenn ich das medium vorher mit Windows mit UDF formatiere (was wesendlich länger dauert
wie unter Linux das Formatieren) und dann anschliessend mit Linux umformatiere
sind die Schreibprobleme weg.

Gibts dazu eine Idee was dass sein könnte?

Und noch was 
Das Schreiben geht zu langsam oder ich rechne falsch -
Jedenfalls soll das Laufwerk dreifache Brenngeschwindigkeit erreichen
ich erreiche beim schreiben 20000 1K blöcke pro Minute
Wen ich richtig rechen sollten das 29000 sein > Richtig ?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
tar mit der Option gzip Komprimierung frisst unheimlich Systemleistung 
nach der Angabe von top ist gzip der Übeltäter 

Hätte dazu einer ne Idee wie ich das reduzieren könnte
Würde es z.B ein Unterschied machen statt ein grosses tar Backupfile zu machen
viele kleine zu produzieren?

Ideen und Hinweise gewünscht


----------

